# Alfalfa



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

One of the fun things about macro photography is that when you look closely, there's usually a lot to see. Here are a few of the things I noticed on a flowering alfalfa plant this morning:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

All of your bugs are National Geographic quality..............wow


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Kudos on your photography! Very nice.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Fantastic shots Brett.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

100 tokina again? Got a serious case of lens lust starting....

Good job on these.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

waltny said:


> 100 tokina again? Got a serious case of lens lust starting....
> 
> Good job on these.


I've suffered from lens envy myself, there's really only one cure...

Yes, it's the Tokina 100, and hand held. It's a bit more crisp on a 'pod but for this kind of thing that's just more hassle.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

What'd you pay for the lens B?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> What'd you pay for the lens B?


$375


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

threshershark said:


> I've suffered from lens envy myself, there's really only one cure....


More cowbell?



threshershark said:


> Yes, it's the Tokina 100, and hand held. It's a bit more crisp on a 'pod but for this kind of thing that's just more hassle.


From what I can tell at web res these are plenty sharp enough. The hairs on the bee are just incredible.


----------

